# TEXAS RESULTS POSTED!! Follow this link



## Casey2388 (Dec 23, 2010)

https://www.tbpe.state.tx.us/exam_check_grades_process.php


----------



## Casey2388 (Dec 23, 2010)

my bad... https://www.tbpe.state.tx.us/exam_check_grades.php


----------



## cableguy (Dec 23, 2010)

Woot.  Come on PE results!

But, from the Texas PE Group on Yahoo:



> Texas has just uploaded the FE results to the TBPE webpage.Only the FE results are available at this time.
> 
> The PE Exam results should be available next week.


----------



## Casey2388 (Dec 23, 2010)

i passed  it actually gives your grade too


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 23, 2010)

Casey2388 said:


> i passed  it actually gives your grade too


Texas is one of the few states that will give you the grade too. Everything is bigger, and better, in Texas. Congrats!!!!! arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting:


----------



## jv21 (Dec 23, 2010)

Casey2388 said:


> i passed  it actually gives your grade too


you got a passing grade? How'd u do? was it a percentage?


----------



## Casey2388 (Dec 23, 2010)

jv21 said:


> Casey2388 said:
> 
> 
> > i passed  it actually gives your grade too
> ...



i got a 76, but hey passing is passing! haha. i'm pretty sure that's after all the adjustments. the highest grade i've heard of so far is an 83.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 23, 2010)

Casey2388 said:


> jv21 said:
> 
> 
> > Casey2388 said:
> ...


good stuff. we don't get them here. I'm sure I got a 70.1 or something... but all that matters is that you passed. Good job :beerchug:


----------



## hbk2005 (Dec 23, 2010)

I passed. Got 88. Time to celebrate. Happy Holidays 2 all and on to P.E.


----------



## raycpe (Dec 23, 2010)

I passed as well....Congrats to all


----------

